
Obama’s parting gift to foreign entrepreneurs: A new way to stay in the U.S - HistoryInAction
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/19/obamas-parting-gift-to-foreign-entrepreneurs-a-new-way-to-stay-in-the-us/
======
HistoryInAction
And for anyone interested in the topic, the article is already out of date, as
entrepreneurial parole is currently blocked due to a regulatory freeze:
[http://www.politico.com/story/2017/01/white-house-orders-
imm...](http://www.politico.com/story/2017/01/white-house-orders-immediate-
regulatory-freeze-233951)

